# Texas Board Votes To Cut Hillary Clinton, Helen Keller From History Courses



## MzRhonda (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow just wow  and so it starts the whitewashing of history to fit a certain groups narrative...notice how they are erasing 2 very important WOMEN in history from being taught to school children.

We as a people really need to start going back to teaching our own.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/texas-board-votes-cut-hillary-060257161.html

*The Texas State Board of Education voted Friday to remove mentions of Hillary Clintonand Helen Keller from the state’s mandatory history curriculum — but will keep in Moses’ influence on U.S. founding documents, The Dallas Morning News reported.*

*The changes are part of an effort to selectively ”streamline” information in history classes for some 5.4 million schoolchildren.*

As a part of the board’s assessment, each historical figure was given a numerical importance rating from one to 20 by committee members, according to the newspaper. Clinton, the first woman in U.S. history to win a presidential nomination by a major political party, only ranked a five. Keller, a writer and activist born in 1888 who was the first deaf and blind American to earn a college degree, rated a seven.

Local members of the Texas legislature rated a 20. All students are required to learn about the current U.S. president, so Donald Trump was not assessed.

Texas Monthly reported that board members had considered cutting a “value-laden” phrase about “all the heroic defenders who gave their lives” in the 1836 battle of the Alamo against Mexican soldiers in what was then Mexican Texas. One state official called it “politically correct nonsense,” and the board chose not to drop it.

“In Texas, you don’t mess with the Alamo and you don’t mess with our Christian heritage,” Texas Values President Jonathan M. Saenz said in a statement. “We applaud the majority of the State Board of Education for doing the right thing by restoring our foundational rights and history.”

The vote is preliminary and may still change. The final vote is in November.

The annual decisions are often controversial. 


This article originally appeared on HuffPost.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 15, 2018)

Was Texas the state that had textbooks referring to slaves as workers?


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 15, 2018)

I wouldn’t say this is an attempt at whitewashing, since they are both white women. History curriculums in schools has long been whitewashed. They can only teach so much, and Hellen and Hillary only make the cut in the first place, because so many black Americans who’ve made an equal or greater impact on this country have been erased or minimized. Everyone should be supplementing their child’s school history lessons, and teaching them about who they think they should know about. That’s going to be absolutely necessary as our country gets older, or many stories and lessons will be lost; especially black ones.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Was Texas the state that had textbooks referring to slaves as workers?



Never saw this while growing up, and it wasn't in my kids' books.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh, and my honest opinion about the article - don't give a flip. 

If they voted to take out the handful of black historical figures they teach, I'd have a problem.   This?  Whatever.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 15, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> Oh, and my honest opinion about the article - don't give a flip.
> 
> If they voted to take out the handful of black historical figures they teach, I'd have a problem.   This?  Whatever.


But this is just the beginning


----------



## Theresamonet (Sep 16, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> But this is just the beginning



Nah. It’s the end... They’ve already cut so many black (and Hispanic, Asian, and Native) persons of note from the history books, that they’ve had to move on to cutting white women.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 16, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Nah. It’s the end... They’ve already cut so many black (and Hispanic, Asian, and Native) persons of note from the history books, that they’ve had to move on to cutting white women.


They still have Obama.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> But this is just the beginning



I can't even disagree with you. 

I think I'm so jaded that I had to learn most black history on my own.  I passed this to my children. Never depend on "them" to teach our children.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 16, 2018)

sunnieb said:


> I can't even disagree with you.
> 
> I think I'm so jaded that I had to learn most black history on my own.  I passed this to my children. Never depend on "them" to teach our children.


I agree and we all had to learn black history on our own and at home the problem I have and why I say this is just the beginning is they will take what little black history we are already being taught in schools out or rewrite it in a positive light....ie Slavery.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 17, 2018)

Damn. What did Helen Keller do to them? Sheesh...


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 17, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Damn. What did Helen Keller do to them? Sheesh...


She was a strong determined WOMAN who overcame.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 17, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> Damn. What did Helen Keller do to them? Sheesh...


She was a outspoken socialist

_Per Wiki " She is remembered as an advocate for people with disabilities ...She was a suffragette, pacifist, radical socialist, birth control supporter, and opponent of  (*super racist president*) Woodrow Wilson."_


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m black and a woman. Hilary is the first woman to win the popular vote for the presidency. How is that not significant?


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 18, 2018)

Helen Keller, maybe, but Hillary? The first major party female presidential candidate ? This us important *modern* history. It's obnoxious.


----------



## pear (Sep 20, 2018)

Not surprised about Hillary. Republicans have a very weird obsession with Hillary and have had it for many years. I think a lot of it stems from hatred and fear of losing their stronghold.

The Republican Party’s sexist nature is on full display, especially in recent days with Kavanaugh’s acccuser. They publicly and unapologetically trash women whether they are running for office, claiming to be raped or just simply trying to claim their rightful place in this world.

My question is....when are these Republican women going to find a backbone and stop voting for these sexist Republican men???? I’ll wait.......


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Sep 30, 2018)

It is Texas so I am not surprised in the least.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 1, 2018)

pear said:


> Not surprised about Hillary. Republicans have a very weird obsession with Hillary and have had it for many years. I think a lot of it stems from hatred and fear of losing their stronghold.
> 
> The Republican Party’s sexist nature is on full display, especially in recent days with Kavanaugh’s acccuser. They publicly and unapologetically trash women whether they are running for office, claiming to be raped or just simply trying to claim their rightful place in this world.
> 
> My question is....when are these Republican women going to find a backbone and stop voting for these sexist Republican men???? I’ll wait.......



The fact that it took 2 Latina women to step in at the last second and convince Jeff Flake while white women sat on their hands yet again. Chiiiillle...


----------

